
A 3-generation bug - mooreds
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373621#c69
======
piyush_soni
It's nothing new for Mozilla. This bug [1] about plugins capturing keys has
been alive for _more than 15 years_ now, even after getting 'major' importance
level and 441 votes to fix it - which clearly shows they give little
importance to these votes. Since it's one of the most annoying Firefox bugs
ever and priorities are seemingly not assigned based on the advertised 'me
too' votes, people resorted to writing their frustration in comments. What
they did in return? They disabled comments on that thread as well, and then
sat on the bug. There bureaucratic process turns off many contributors, and
sometimes shows off the limitations of FOSS. Every other browser fixed that
problem at one point of time, but Firefox still hasn't. New bugs for this
issue are marked as duplicate of this and closed, and as a result, just get
sunk into this black hole called issue 78414.

P.S. - What's the funniest thing? The bug is still marked as 'NEW'.

[1] :
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78414](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78414)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_This bug about plugins capturing keys has been alive for more than 15 years
now_

Please, let's have some consideration for the hard working folks there.
They're barely scraping by. They only have a paltry $300 million or so per
year to spend, and that just doesn't go very far these days.

[http://allthingsd.com/20111222/google-will-pay-mozilla-
almos...](http://allthingsd.com/20111222/google-will-pay-mozilla-
almost-300m-per-year-in-search-deal-besting-microsoft-and-yahoo/)

[http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/mozilla-
takes-300m-gamb...](http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/mozilla-
takes-300m-gamble-on-yahoo-to-reassert-its-independence.html)

I'm omitting the /s tag at end. It's really a crying shame that nobody at
Mozilla cares all that much, despite literally spending several _billion_
dollars developing Firefox.

------
dylanz
That was a great read. It's amazing how years pass and the only update to the
issue is a large stream of other bugs being related to this one. On a side
note, something as small as this triggers the deep down OCD in me and makes me
feel uncomfortable for a little bit. How hard is this bug to fix!? Why am I
not contributing!?!?

------
reitanqild
My biggest constant annoyance with FF is how it removes the back button in the
(right-click) context meny if anything is selected.

There is a bug about it but nobody cared since this was supposed to be a
feature..!

(Possibly one of the main reasons why I don't blindly accept as fact some of
the things ux designers say.)

Edit: huge FF fan, I find that for me all the other browsers are still worse
for any serious work/research. I guess it is mostly because the superior tab
handling.

~~~
zerocrates
Chrome does the same. It's a bona fide standard!

------
bbcbasic
> Recently I noticed that for every PDF I upload to Google Drive (on my Linux
> machine using firefox), later I cannot view it (on any of my devices)

That does seem like a bug in Google Drive too? Taking the MIME type too
literally rather than do something more clever like verify the binary.

------
nitinreddy88
I guess as a company Mozilla needs overhaul who cares about users

------
nachtigall
My personal 3-generation bug is
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143038](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143038)
which is about <Shift> \+ Mouse wheel for horizontal scrolling. Open since
2002.

------
Animats
Shaming might work. A video, "10 Open Source Bugs Open for Over a Decade",
might help.

~~~
taneliv
If one has enough time on their hands to make such a video, surely
contributions to fix the bugs would help much more?

~~~
piyush_soni
Not everyone is a programmer, but might still want to contribute.

------
codezero
My wife is more of a troll than I am... I saw the comment and was pretty
floored, she said:

Maybe he should tell his daughter not to use Firefox.

------
TheLilHipster
It's a bug heirloom.

Oh lord.

